# Off Topic Drill Press



## Wierd Harold (Jan 30, 2017)

This is not an Atlas but I thought you might find this of interest or at least amusing.
This is the pedestal for a drill press I picked up today. The whole drill press took 3 trips in my pickup.
This was the last load and is just the pedestal and table and the poor old truck struggled to get moving.
The whole thread is at :
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/sipp-machine-co-2-spindle-drill-press.54679/



HWF


----------

